# "Asian Fit" goggles from Dragon



## dharmashred

Good to know...I had some issues finding goggles to fit my face without being able to stick my finger through the bridge of the goggles :laugh:! I ultimately settled on the Von Zipper Chakras (they are awesome) they fit my face perfectly. 

I agree about the name, damn... "Asian Fit" that's a little presumptuous for sure. There's gotta be a better name than that....


----------



## Guest

oh wow i really like those nomis goggles
too bad i just bought anon figments for this season
thanks for the heads up. maybe next season :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Seems they make alot of crazier unique colorways for each model, but also quite a few of the same simpler colorways in both styles.


----------



## Leo

I love Dragon goggles. They have some of the best designs. My favorite is their Mace Series. I was unaware of their Asian Fit versions. Wish I would have known that. Their catalogs certainly didn't contain them when I was listing those goggles.

I actually see nothing wrong with the name Asian Fit. It's straight to the point. Whatever they call it, it would lead to reps telling customers that they are designed for Asians. It's no big secret that we have flatter faces with much less pronounced bridges. First time I heard about Oakley Asian Fits, I was like "Cool! Finally sunglasses and goggles that fit me correctly."

Point me to an Asian without a flat face and I'll show you a mixed Asian. This is excluding Middle Eastern and Indian of course


----------



## Triple8Sol

There are plenty of Asians that don't have overly flat faces and have a pronounced nosebridge and are still purebred...not all Asians are Korean...lol. Likewise, there are plenty of non-Asians that have a less pronounced nosebridge too. Take the new Oakley Splice where they use verbiage like, "the internal support system reduces pressure on the nose..." and "...system for reduced nasal pressure." No company will ever come out with something for taller or wider noses and label it Jew fit or Indian fit or African fit. It speaks to something deeper which isn't what this thread is for


----------



## Leo

Are any of you actually Asian? And that Korean comment of yours was far more racist than what Oakley will ever label their styles. Jewish fit, Black Fit, etc... those don't even make sense. Other races like the ones mentioned have rounded faces. Asians however are different. Scientists can roughly determine race based on the structure of the human skull. African, Caucasian, Asian, etc... The flatter facial structure is how Asian skulls are identified during archeological digs. Recently, they found Caucasian skeletal remains in Asia that were older than they expected. Apparently, this family migrated to Asia long before any other foreigner to that country. I could go on, but you get my drift.

I have yet to meet another Asian that is offended by Oakley's Asian Fit naming. My fiancee and her family absolutely love that they fit better.

By the way, I never said all Asians have "overtly" flat faces. We have flat faces period. There is no purebred Asian without a flat face. Except for Filipinos, but technically their race has been mixed with Spanish, Hispanic, and Japanese blood over the centuries. There is also a large population of Filipinos that are indistinguishable from Blacks.

Sorry to side track, but I am very passionate when it comes to discussions about racial slurs. I grew up getting called numerous names like "*****", "****", "*********** Wang", everything you can think of related to Asian racial slurs I was called it. All with the quintessential use of the index fingers to stretch the eyes into a slant. I still get the occasional, very random, "Wah Tah!!!!" while walking through the mall or something. Taking all of that into consideration, "Asian Fit" doesn't bother me one bit. There are also companies that use the term "European Fit".

You can call it some elaborate name if you want, but that might cause the point to get lost in translation. An Asian person sees the word "Asian Fit" and they get the exact point of it right away. To say anything different is simply ignorance and an excuse to bring up racism debates.


----------



## Leo

And I know you love to insinuate shit without ever being able to properly debate your point. If the point was to let people know about these great goggles, then you should have let off the part about "Asian Fit" being a poor name choice. You need to to learn how to be neutral if you don't want debates to occur. Again you attack me and again that makes you look like the one that is at fault.

Sick of all these people who get so sensitive over dumb shit and automatically cry "racism". Especially when it is people who have never even been the victim of it. Get over yourself.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Are any of you actually Asian?


Yes, but that shouldn't even matter. The same people would also think that a product called Jew fit, designed to fit another certain type of nose, is poorly named.



Leo said:


> And that Korean comment of yours was far more racist than what Oakley will ever label their styles.


So naming one specific culture is more offensive than grouping an entire race that the culture is just a small part of? So Korean fit is "far more" offensive than Asian fit? Right.



Leo said:


> Scientists can roughly determine race based on the structure of the human skull. African, Caucasian, Asian, etc... The flatter facial structure is how Asian skulls are identified during archeological digs. Recently, they found Caucasian skeletal remains in Asia that were older than they expected. Apparently, this family migrated to Asia long before any other foreigner to that country.


Now you want to talk about anthropology? You're on another level.



Leo said:


> I have yet to meet another Asian that is offended by Oakley's Asian Fit naming.


So because you and your small social circle isn't offended, that's representative of everyone else? Besides, who in this thread said anything as strong as "being offended?" You can dislike something or be somewhat unhappy without being flat out offended.



Leo said:


> My fiancee and her family absolutely love that they fit better.


Show me where anyone said the product itself was a poor decision? It's a good idea, which is why I created this thread. That would be obvious to anyone not clouded.



Leo said:


> Except for Filipinos, but technically their race has been mixed with Spanish, Hispanic, and Japanese blood over the centuries. There is also a large population of Filipinos that are indistinguishable from Blacks.


Germans also aren't Asian, neither are Nigerians. What's your point?



Leo said:


> There are also companies that use the term "European Fit".


Comparing it to European fit? Something that is just describing a certain cut or style (purely fashion), nothing to do with anyone's physical features or genetic makeup? You're way off the mark, as usual.



Leo said:


> You can call it some elaborate name if you want, but that might cause the point to get lost in translation. An Asian person sees the word "Asian Fit" and they get the exact point of it right away.


With all the marketing dollars and experience, there is no doubt they could've come up with something much better yet still clear and straightforward. My prediction is that your retort would be along the lines of, "Oh yeah, so what would be better?" It's not our job to come up with that, and it's a little late for that, isn't it?



Leo said:


> To say anything different is simply ignorance and an excuse to bring up racism debates.


The irony here is that YOU honed in on a couple words and turned it into a debate about race. Nobody else pulled the card but you and you alone.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Are any of you actually Asian?


Yes, but that shouldn't even matter. The same people would also think that a product called Jew fit, designed to fit another certain type of nose, is poorly named.



Leo said:


> And that Korean comment of yours was far more racist than what Oakley will ever label their styles.


So naming one specific culture is more offensive than grouping an entire race that the culture is just a small part of? So Korean fit is "far more" offensive than Asian fit? Right.



Leo said:


> Scientists can roughly determine race based on the structure of the human skull. African, Caucasian, Asian, etc... The flatter facial structure is how Asian skulls are identified during archeological digs. Recently, they found Caucasian skeletal remains in Asia that were older than they expected. Apparently, this family migrated to Asia long before any other foreigner to that country.


Now you want to talk about anthropology? You're on another level.



Leo said:


> I have yet to meet another Asian that is offended by Oakley's Asian Fit naming.


So because you and your small social circle isn't offended, that's representative of everyone else? Besides, who in this thread said anything as strong as "being offended?" You can dislike something or be somewhat unhappy without being flat out offended.



Leo said:


> My fiancee and her family absolutely love that they fit better.


*Show me where anyone said the product itself was a poor decision? It's a good idea, which is why I created this thread. That would be obvious to anyone not clouded.*



Leo said:


> Except for Filipinos, but technically their race has been mixed with Spanish, Hispanic, and Japanese blood over the centuries. There is also a large population of Filipinos that are indistinguishable from Blacks.


Germans also aren't Asian, neither are Nigerians. What's your point?



Leo said:


> There are also companies that use the term "European Fit".


Comparing it to European fit? Something that is just describing a certain cut or style (purely fashion), nothing to do with anyone's physical features or genetic makeup? You're way off the mark, as usual.



Leo said:


> You can call it some elaborate name if you want, but that might cause the point to get lost in translation. An Asian person sees the word "Asian Fit" and they get the exact point of it right away.


With all the marketing dollars and experience, there is no doubt they could've come up with something much better yet still clear and straightforward. My prediction is that your retort would be along the lines of, "Oh yeah, so what would be better?" It's not our job to come up with that, and it's a little late for that, isn't it?



Leo said:


> To say anything different is simply ignorance and an excuse to bring up racism debates.


The irony here is that YOU honed in on a couple words and turned it into a debate about race. Nobody else pulled the card but you and you alone. Let's not forget who "passionately" said:


Leo said:


> I am very passionate when it comes to discussions about racial slurs. I grew up getting called numerous names like "*****", "****", "*********** Wang", everything you can think of related to Asian racial slurs I was called it. All with the quintessential use of the index fingers to stretch the eyes into a slant. I still get the occasional, very random, "Wah Tah!!!!" while walking through the mall or something.


----------



## Leo

I didn't say I was offended by that Korean comment. The point was if you're going to dislike the term Asian Fit, then how in the world are you going to make a comment like that Korean one?

I bring up Anthropology because our facial structure is a scientific fact and there is no getting around that. Not all Jewish people have big noses, but all Asians have flat faces.

European Fit is the same exact idea as Asian Fit, yet nobody says anything about that term.

I honed in on something you said and turned it into a debate? Again, let me reiterate that you are notorious for insinuating shit only to act all innocent about it. Calling the term Asian Fit "poorly named" is blindingly obvious that you are suggesting that it is racist. Hence my comments after. All I said was that there is nothing wrong with the term and you all of a sudden attacked me and even called me out on my specific race.

The point of me saying my family loves these goggles shows that not even the older, more traditional Asians care about the name "Asian Fit". My small circle of friends? No. I just don't have ignorant friends like yourself.

Anyone can read any of your posts and see how you act. Your words and actions lead to people debating with you. Nobody ever starts anything with you. The way you word your posts cries for opposition. I will say this again, if you don't like being debated against, then learn how to be more neutral. Stop with your insinuations. Nothing personal, it's just my personality. I have very strong opinions and I'm not going to shut up on your accord. Difference is, I don't pull out my bag of name-calling until someone does it first. Which is exactly what you did.


----------



## Guest

Yeah! have at it! Weird discussion to have on this forum guys. 

But just to throw in two cents, Filipinos aren't "technically" mixed with Spanish, Hispanic, and Japanese blood. Although through the years and numerous invasions many Filipinos now are of mixed descent, there are native Filipino who are not of a mixed heritage. Although I guess if you want to take it way back you could obviously find the branch off of mainland asia or something illustrating the native islander's origins.

Also, serious question, not attacking here, how are Filipino's of Hispanic origin? I was always under the impression that the term Hispanic is used to describe a culture or people of a culture that was formerly ruled by Spain. Thus Filipinos themselves could be referred to as Hispanic because of Spain's rule and the Spanish influence. Did not another "Hispanic" nation invade the PI?


----------



## Guest

yeah, I realize that I just went further off topic. Forget it, is there a way to delete?


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> Insinuate what? That it's a poor name choice? Actually I stated that pretty clearly. That's my opinion and the opinion of countless others. I didn't say anything more or less. If you want to talk about insinuating, that would be how you took nothing and used your own powers of insinuation to turn it into some warped debate.


Yea sure, that's all you meant by that. It is just a poor name because it is not creative. Okay buddy. The fact that you felt compelled enough to even post that suggests an obviously deeper meaning of racism. Sit there and deny it like you always do.

The only person that digs themselves deeper is you. Exactly why you got buried by people in those Flow threads with your anti-Flow banter.

The ones that need to grow up are the ones that do not know how to carry on a debate. Go ahead, call me more names. My supply of rebuttals runs very deep.


----------



## Leo

Helikaon34 said:


> Yeah! have at it! Weird discussion to have on this forum guys.
> 
> But just to throw in two cents, Filipinos aren't "technically" mixed with Spanish, Hispanic, and Japanese blood. Although through the years and numerous invasions many Filipinos now are of mixed descent, there are native Filipino who are not of a mixed heritage. Although I guess if you want to take it way back you could obviously find the branch off of mainland asia or something illustrating the native islander's origins.
> 
> Also, serious question, not attacking here, how are Filipino's of Hispanic origin? I was always under the impression that the term Hispanic is used to describe a culture or people of a culture that was formerly ruled by Spain. Thus Filipinos themselves could be referred to as Hispanic because of Spain's rule and the Spanish influence. Did not another "Hispanic" nation invade the PI?


I didn't mean they had Hispanic origins. Sorry about that. I meant exactly what you stated. Their country has been ruled by these other cultures and the result was a wide mix of Filipino blood with those cultures. Yes, there are still pure blooded Filipinos and from what my fiancee tells me (she is Filipino), they are the ones that are indistinguishable from Black people.

Japanese invaded PI too. Who didn't they invade in Asia though?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> I didn't say I was offended by that Korean comment. The point was if you're going to dislike the term Asian Fit, then how in the world are you going to make a comment like that Korean one?


Simple--I [correctly] guessed you were Korean and said that to make a point that if you substitute the word Asian with another race/culture/etc... for any product, it would still make alot of people unhappy/uncomfortable. I quoted you earlier so you can't really act like you didn't say:


Leo said:


> That Korean comment of yours was far more racist...





Leo said:


> Calling the term Asian Fit "poorly named" is blindingly obvious that you are suggesting that it is racist.


Is everything so (no pun intended) black/white with you? Apparently there's no such thing as an annoyance or pet peeve in your book, just straight from complacent to raging pissed.



Leo said:


> All I said was that there is nothing wrong with the term and you all of a sudden attacked me and even called me out on my specific race.


I didn't even know you were Korean, it was just an educated guess, and used to make a point, which you predictably proved. In any case, all I said was it was poorly named. You felt so compelled to discuss it for 2 pages.



Leo said:


> The point of me saying my family loves these goggles shows that not even the older, more traditional Asians care about the name "Asian Fit". My small circle of friends? No. I just don't have ignorant friends like yourself.


So, thinking that your own family and friends, from a limited region in the middle of the country, are representative of all Asians everywhere...there's no hint of ignorance there at all!



Leo said:


> Anyone can read any of your posts and see how you act. Your words and actions lead to people debating with you. Nobody ever starts anything with you. The way you word your posts cries for opposition. I will say this again, if you don't like being debated against, then learn how to be more neutral.


Do you ever hear yourself speak? Because you're such a shining example of neutrality.



Leo said:


> Nothing personal, it's just my personality. I have very strong opinions and I'm not going to shut up on your accord.


Hip hop the hypocrisy don't stop. That's funny since you can't seem to take anything impersonally. So other people should shut up on your accord, and put aside their own opinions, in reverence for your almighty strong opinions? So public forums are a place for you to speak your mind, but nobody else? Or is this just me making more insinuations, something you are so innocent of?



Leo said:


> Difference is, I don't pull out my bag of name-calling until someone does it first. Which is exactly what you did.


 Uh....what conversation are you referring to? If it's this one...um...ok?? The irony is killing me, because _I'm the one "playing innocent."_ :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Yea sure, that's all you meant by that. It is just a poor name because it is not creative. Okay buddy. The fact that you felt compelled enough to even post that suggests an obviously deeper meaning of racism. Sit there and deny it like you always do.


Again, where do you get your material? Deny what? I don't like the name, they should've come up with something more culturally sensitive like the world does with everything else. Now you're a psychologist, and are searching for the meaning of life? Save that for the couch.



Leo said:


> The only person that digs themselves deeper is you. Exactly why you got buried by people in those Flow threads with your anti-Flow banter.


That debate has nothing to do with this one. But, at least you're revealing the real reason you're here. You're still not off that, so this was your chance to jump on me again. You found a sliver of an opening and jumped right in. Congrats for ruining what was otherwise a useful thread.



Leo said:


> The ones that need to grow up are the ones that do not know how to carry on a debate. Go ahead, call me more names.


What constitutes a debate in your opinion? Made up "facts," "assumptions" and general bs? Just calling the kettle black, that's all.



Leo said:


> My supply of rebuttals runs very deep.


That's rich. Rebuttals? I have yet to see you make a valid point. Take away all the things you typed that are irrelevant or imaginary, and what are we left with? Wasted bandwidth.


----------



## Leo

Leo said:


> I love Dragon goggles. They have some of the best designs. My favorite is their Mace Series. I was unaware of their Asian Fit versions. Wish I would have known that. Their catalogs certainly didn't contain them when I was listing those goggles.
> 
> I actually see nothing wrong with the name Asian Fit. It's straight to the point. Whatever they call it, it would lead to reps telling customers that they are designed for Asians. It's no big secret that we have flatter faces with much less pronounced bridges. First time I heard about Oakley Asian Fits, I was like "Cool! Finally sunglasses and goggles that fit me correctly."
> 
> Point me to an Asian without a flat face and I'll show you a mixed Asian. This is excluding Middle Eastern and Indian of course


Tell me where in my first response did I do any sort of name calling?

As for the Korean thing, again I am not offended by it. I simply saying it is hypocritical of you to make such a comment when you dislike "Asian Fit". Let's get real and say the real reason why you hate it. Stop beating around the bush about that. You believe it to be racist so admit it. Maybe you'll deny it now to make my assumptions seem wrong. You made an educated guess? Or you already knew it because I've mentioned it a few times in other popular threads. Whatever the case, that's besides the point since you misunderstood the point of my reply to said comment. Could be my fault due to the way I delivered my point though.

And why do you keep speaking of this "limited circle of friends". The whole point of that was to show that there are plenty of Asians that don't see anything wrong with the term. If you want to take it that far, I have lived all over the country and have plenty of Asian friends none of which say a word about this Asian Fit phenomena. Not even on the internet do I come across many objections. Sure, there are some here and there, but the vast majority I personally come across don't give two shits.

Why would I be a shining example of neutrality? Did I ever once relay my need to be neutral? In fact, I love debating my opinions. It is you who does not like debating. So it is you who should be neutral, not me.


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> That debate has nothing to do with this one. But, at least you're revealing the real reason you're here. You're still not off that, so this was your chance to jump on me again. You found a sliver of an opening and jumped right in. Congrats for ruining what was otherwise a useful thread.


Quite the contrary. That debate is brought up to showcase your attitude towards subjects. I came in here highly interested in these Dragon goggles only to see a comment about the term Asian Fit. My fault? I think not. It is however fully my fault for voicing my opinion about the term. You voiced yours and I voiced mine. I didn't say anything direct to you in my first post. You chose to respond directly to me though. What do you want me to do? Zip my mouth? Or excuse me, zip tie my hands away from the keyboard.

EDIT: How about this... Let's offer each other amnesty since we very obviously agree to disagree on every possible subject. I won't debate/argue with you anymore and you do the same.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> As for the Korean thing, again I am not offended by it.


You only brought it up 5x and said it was racist because you're not offended at all.



Leo said:


> I simply saying it is hypocritical of you to make such a comment when you dislike "Asian Fit".


How can I be any more clear that it was to make a point and evoke a response, which was obviously successful.



Leo said:


> Let's get real and say the real reason why you hate it. Stop beating around the bush about that. You believe it to be racist so admit it. Maybe you'll deny it now to make my assumptions seem wrong.


The only reason I continue to post here, is to prevent you from doing what you constantly do with everyone, which is fabricate facts and put words in peoples' mouths. I don't feel like repeating myself. You still seem confused, so feel free to scroll back up and comprehend what I wrote.



Leo said:


> You made an educated guess? Or you already knew it because I've mentioned it a few times in other popular threads.


Yup. Nope.



Leo said:


> Whatever the case, that's besides the point since you misunderstood the point of my reply to said comment.


Which is exactly what you did with my initial comment.



Leo said:


> And why do you keep speaking of this "limited circle of friends". The whole point of that was to show that there are plenty of Asians that don't see anything wrong with the term.


This is your third time making the point that those few you have come in contact with represent all Asians, or at least the overwhelming majority. Maybe life is different there than on the coasts, I dunno, I have no point of reference.



Leo said:


> Plenty of Asian friends none of which say a word about this Asian Fit phenomena. Not even on the internet do I come across many objections. Sure, there are some here and there, but the vast majority I personally come across don't give two shits.


That's shocking, because Asians are not known for being submissive, in fact they're usually really outspoken, aggressive, and noncomforming in this country.



Leo said:


> Why would I be a shining example of neutrality?


Not sure why you would have any desire to practice what you're hilariously preaching.



Leo said:


> Did I ever once relay my need to be neutral?


No, you only said it to direct the actions of others, not yourself.



Leo said:


> In fact, I love debating my opinions. It is you who does not like debating. So it is you who should be neutral, not me.


It's pretty clear you love to talk. Calling your words a debate? Now that's debatable. Oh, and you're right...I don't like to debate with people that disregard what I say and make up their own version. It's pretty hard to have a conversation, much less a debate, with someone so egocentric. So yeah, others will stay neutral, and you debate your strong opinions. If that works in MI, sounds like we all need to look into relocating!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> Quite the contrary. That debate is brought up to showcase your attitude towards subjects.





Leo said:


> I didn't say anything direct to you in my first post. What do you want me to do? Zip my mouth? Or excuse me, zip tie my hands away from the keyboard.


Hi, welcome to the Internet. When you post in a thread referring to something the OP said in the 1st post, that would be about as direct as it gets. "What do you want me to do? Zip my mouth? Or excuse me, zip tie my hands away from the keyboard."



Leo said:


> That debate is brought up to showcase your attitude towards subjects.


My attitude towards subjects? Plural? Only one subject here. Goggles with extra foam padding in the bridge section. Opinions on the name choice barely even register when you look at what this thread is about.



Leo said:


> EDIT: How about this... Let's offer each other amnesty since we very obviously agree to disagree on every possible subject.


That's not true. I also enjoy ayce kbbq and baekseju.



Leo said:


> I won't argue with you anymore and you do the same.


So you do that, and I'll continue doing what I have been all along? That's an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> It's pretty clear you love to talk. Calling your words a debate? Now that's debatable. Oh, and you're right...I don't like to debate with people that disregard what I say and make up their own version. It's pretty hard to have a conversation, much less a debate, with someone that is so full of themselves. So yeah, others will stay neutral, and you debate your strong opinions. If that works in MI, sounds like I need to relocate!


Last word before you see what I edited in my last post. There are no others. The others I have debated with has ended in peace. Either they digressed or I did. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. Not afraid to admit it. Has happened with Hanzosteel about layering and AWNOW about Merino Wool. For some reason, it is only with you that personal attacks come into play. Something has to give. In case you missed it...

I offer amnesty. I'll stay out of your threads and not directly reply to your posts. We indefinitely agree to disagree.

By the way, you have not been doing that all along and no, I did not directly attack you. You made an "educated guess" at my race in order to provoke me and succeeded. I did no such thing to you.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Leo said:


> I offer amnesty. I'll stay out of your threads and not directly reply to your posts. We indefinitely agree to disagree.


No need to be so dramatic. You really want to do something useful? Go back and delete all but your first post in this thread. I'll do the same for the ones after your post, and problem solved.



Leo said:


> By the way, you have not been doing that all along.


Show me, in the past, where I went into any thread you started, or even a post of yours in any thread, and started spewing diarrhea? Go ahead, I'll wait...


----------



## redlude97

i wear normal oakley crowbars because the "asian fit" crowbars don't fit me as well. I have a pronounced nose bridge, guess that must mean I'm not a purebred


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> Show me, in the past, where I went into any thread you started, or even a post of yours in any thread, and started spewing diarrhea? Go ahead, I'll wait...


You did in other people's threads about Flow that's for sure. Like I said, I didn't come in here to spew my diarrhea <--- That's actually funny and made me :laugh: in a non-condescending way.

I saw "Asian Fit" goggles from Dragon in the title and thought to myself, "fuck yea!". Then I see you say it is poorly named. Just saw no need for that comment. But whatever. I am sorry for starting shit if that's how you feel. Was not my intent to attack you. Dunno if we can delete posts or not. I believe we can just edit at best. Leave it. Let people see that two people with very opposing opinions can actually end things on a good note.


----------



## Leo

redlude97 said:


> i wear normal oakley crowbars because the "asian fit" crowbars don't fit me as well. I have a pronounced nose bridge, guess that must mean I'm not a purebred


Actually, I find the crowbars and Splices to fit pretty damn good without the need for the extra foam. Frame design plays a big role too. Same with Dragon DX's, they fit me fine. I needed it for the A-Frames and I wish the I/O's had it too.

You might have a pronounced nose bridge, but I bet you still have a flat face like mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## redlude97

Leo said:


> Actually, I find the crowbars and Splices to fit pretty damn good without the need for the extra foam. Frame design plays a big role too. Same with Dragon DX's, they fit me fine. I needed it for the A-Frames and I wish the I/O's had it too.
> 
> You might have a pronounced nose bridge, but I bet you still have a flat face like mine. :thumbsup:


but i'm asian and I don't fit "asian fit" goggles :dunno:
What about the non asians with a flat face? Does that make them more asian than me 
Why not just call them flat face fit or something. I don't really care too much one way or another, but I could see why some people may not like the term, and I certainly don't think you should be able to speak for everyone on the subject making it into such a black and white issue


----------



## Leo

redlude97 said:


> but i'm asian and I don't fit "asian fit" goggles :dunno:
> What about the non asians with a flat face? Does that make them more asian than me
> Why not just call them flat face fit or something. I don't really care too much one way or another, but I could see why some people may not like the term, and I certainly don't think you should be able to speak for everyone on the subject making it into such a black and white issue


Not trying to speak for everyone. I'm with you. I don't really care one way or another either. I just think it's silly say the term "Asian Fit" is bad. Not that big of a deal.

Besides, I never said Asian Fit is good for all Asians. I just said we all have flat faces and that's scientific fact. Every race has their own specific skull structures and flat faces are an Asian quality. Nose structures is a totally different matter. A Caucasian might have a flat nose and no bridge causing the same issue that most Asians have with normal eyewear.

Sorry if it seems like I'm being black and white with this issue. I'm just trying to explain why companies like Oakley use the term Asian Fit.

EDIT: Oh, I think I know what you are saying now. You must think I'm speaking for everyone in that Asian Fit is good for all Asians. No, no... we weren't talking about that at all. We are talking about the name "Asian Fit" being a bad name because it is derogatory. This is why I brought up the flat face thing. I am saying I don't come across many Asians that think the term "Asian Fit" is offensive in real life or the internet. The company I work for carries Asian Fit goggles and we have never once received any complaints about the term.


----------



## Toecutter

I'm searching for a pair of "oriental fit" (just kidding) goggles that fit over-the-glasses. Can anyone tell me if these Dragons fit over eyeglasses?


----------



## Bdottan

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I can't seem to find any "asian fit" goggles on the dragon website. Does it matter what region i choose?


----------



## kri$han

Non-entertaining internet squabbles offend me... therefore, this thread offends me deeply.


----------



## Bdottan

kri$han said:


> Non-entertaining internet squabbles offend me... therefore, this thread offends me deeply.


does that mean that no one will answer my question?

But I do agree that this thread turned into a stupid and offensive debate.


----------



## Leo

Bdottan said:


> does that mean that no one will answer my question?
> 
> But I do agree that this thread turned into a stupid and offensive debate.


dragon asian fit goggles - Google Product Search

Have fun.


----------



## Bdottan

Leo said:


> dragon asian fit goggles - Google Product Search
> 
> Have fun.


Thanks, I've searched google before. I was just wondering if they showed them on the actual dragon website. There is nothing I have seen on the website that says if they have an asian fit version of the goggle.


----------



## Leo

Yea, not on their site. Your best bet would be to contact customer service for more information about that.


----------



## Bdottan

Leo said:


> Yea, not on their site. Your best bet would be to contact customer service for more information about that.


Oh I see. Thank you. So I guess if I wanted to buy a pair of their goggles in an "asian fit", I wouldn't be able to order them on their website.

Damn.


----------



## Leo

Bdottan said:


> Oh I see. Thank you. So I guess if I wanted to buy a pair of their goggles in an "asian fit", I wouldn't be able to order them on their website.
> 
> Damn.


I'm pretty sure you can. Contact their customer service. They will possibly note your order as the Asian fit version. Common sense, but make sure you call them before you actually order :laugh:


----------



## Bdottan

Leo said:


> I'm pretty sure you can. Contact their customer service. They will possibly note your order as the Asian fit version. Common sense, but make sure you call them before you actually order :laugh:


Thanks for the advice, I'll do that when I'm ready to buy a pair.


----------



## Guest

I wonder if both sides would be placated if the wording was simply changed to something like "Low Bridge" similar to how foot inserts are labeled (low, medium, high arch).

It leaves out the word "Asian," which describes people from many different regions of whom have differing facial structures; I think few would be offended to acknowledge that they have either a low, high, or medium bridge. :dunno:


----------



## Leo

Alucard said:


> I wonder if both sides would be placated if the wording was simply changed to something like "Low Bridge" similar to how foot inserts are labeled (low, medium, high arch).
> 
> It leaves out the word "Asian," which describes people from many different regions of whom have differing facial structures; I think few would be offended to acknowledge that they have either a low, high, or medium bridge. :dunno:


I don't care. I just want something that effin fits my flat face with lack of nose bridge 

As long as the C word isn't used I'm game.


----------



## unsunken

Alucard said:


> I wonder if both sides would be placated if the wording was simply changed to something like "Low Bridge" similar to how foot inserts are labeled (low, medium, high arch).
> 
> It leaves out the word "Asian," which describes people from many different regions of whom have differing facial structures; I think few would be offended to acknowledge that they have either a low, high, or medium bridge. :dunno:


Agreed. It would just be more useful. One of my friends has a really high nose bridge and another has a low or no nose bridge. The "Asian fit" label helps one out but not the other. And for an Asian like me who has a normal nose bridge, I would find "Asian fit" to be pretty misleading.


----------



## Toecutter

Leo said:


> I don't care. I just want something that effin fits my flat face with lack of nose bridge
> 
> As long as the C word isn't used I'm game.


What's the C word? Chinese? What's wrong with "Oriental fit?"


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> What's the C word? Chinese? What's wrong with "Oriental fit?"


I hope you are being sarcastic lol.

I don't know, some Asian's get offended by the Oriental word. Oriental is supposed to describe objects or something. Reason why I'm not much bothered by that word is because nobody ever calls me Oriental with bad intentions. The C word is a totally different story.


----------



## Toecutter

Leo said:


> I hope you are being sarcastic lol.
> 
> I don't know, some Asian's get offended by the Oriental word. Oriental is supposed to describe objects or something. Reason why I'm not much bothered by that word is because nobody ever calls me Oriental with bad intentions. The C word is a totally different story.


Ha ha, yes I'm joshing. I'm of Thai descent.


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> Ha ha, yes I'm joshing. I'm of Thai descent.


Cool. My best friend is half Thai. His mom cooks the bomb Thai food. Still can't find Yam Neu that even comes close to hers.

Of course Pad Thai is always a favorite with some Thai Tea to wash that spiciness down.


----------



## Toecutter

Leo said:


> Cool. My best friend is half Thai. His mom cooks the bomb Thai food. Still can't find Yam Neu that even comes close to hers.
> 
> Of course Pad Thai is always a favorite with some Thai Tea to wash that spiciness down.


I know what I'll be having for dinner now, thanks.


----------



## FoShizzle

its funny when they call it asian-fit, cause technically, people from india are considered asian; and i have some indian friends with fairly large noses/bridges haha..


----------



## sook

I'm looking for goggles for my girlfriend who does have a flatter face. From what I've learned, the Dragon Asian Fit goggles only have extra padding around the nose to fill up the gap, but what about Oakleys? With the Oakleys, is it just extra padding or is the frame actually different? She tried on the Dragon Rogue Asian fits and they didn't feel right. I'd have her just go try on a pair of Oakleys, but none of our local shops carry them... damn racists  Can anyone help?


----------



## newbie2009

sook said:


> I'm looking for goggles for my girlfriend who does have a flatter face. From what I've learned, the Dragon Asian Fit goggles only have extra padding around the nose to fill up the gap, but what about Oakleys? With the Oakleys, is it just extra padding or is the frame actually different? She tried on the Dragon Rogue Asian fits and they didn't feel right. I'd have her just go try on a pair of Oakleys, but none of our local shops carry them... damn racists  Can anyone help?


Sorry to tell you bro but Oakley's Asian Fit are the same. They just have more padding around the nose.


----------



## Guest

sook said:


> I'm looking for goggles for my girlfriend who does have a flatter face. From what I've learned, the Dragon Asian Fit goggles only have extra padding around the nose to fill up the gap, but what about Oakleys? With the Oakleys, is it just extra padding or is the frame actually different? She tried on the Dragon Rogue Asian fits and they didn't feel right. I'd have her just go try on a pair of Oakleys, but none of our local shops carry them... damn racists  Can anyone help?


I just ordered a pair of Asian Fit Stockholms for myself. I'll let you know how they work out once they get here(early next week). None of my local stores carry anything in the Asian Fit(not even the Oakley store!) but at least they have a good return policy if they don't work out. 

Honestly, Oakley could do what Louis Vuitton does by having a "Western Fit" or "Eastern Fit." Eastern seems less in your face than "Asian" but would clearly still apply to those with a flatter face and a weak nose bridge(like myself).


----------



## yusoweird

Asian fit is the perfect name. I have yet met a person that finds it offensive. It is a *FACT *that majority of the asians have flat face. So it is definitely a good name. If you are asian and don't have a flat face, good for you and you are probably not offended by it anyway. But for those who are asian and have a flat face, it is a PRIVILAGE to have Oakley to acknowledge the problem that asians have with the goggles... I am glad that Oakley have this line!!!

People, stop paying so much attention on how things are named... It is just a name! If you know what it means, then accept it and move on...

Anyways, how does Dragon indicate that those goggles are AF?


----------



## Magnum626

^Thing is I always thought the asian fit was referring to the bridge of the nose. Not necessarily a 'flat face'. My nose bridge is flatter but not my face and my head is round and wide...lol

According to Oakley's site:
*Asian Fit*

Getting the right fit is essential for comfort, protection, and even optical performance. You may have heard industry terms like “European Fit” and “Asian Fit”. If sunglasses tend to sit too low on your face or slide down your nose, touch at your temples or cheeks, or feel narrow at the sides of your head, try our Asian Fit. The tabs below show all the technology we put into making these frames fit with perfection.


I wish the goggles were wider though like their glasses for the asian fit.




And there are names which we know the meaning to which isn't so good either. Sometimes things aren't just a name.  I guess it depends how passionate one is with the power of words.


----------



## Toecutter

I wonder if there would be any market for a custom-fit goggle? Considering how important goggles are to having a good day on the mountain, I bet there would be plenty of people who would pay a premium for something that molded to one's facial structure. People pay big money for custom orthotics, boot fitting, etc.


----------



## squishydonut

i'd pay good $$$ for goggles with prescriptions built-in.


----------



## sook

newbie2009 said:


> Sorry to tell you bro but Oakley's Asian Fit are the same. They just have more padding around the nose.


Thats what I was afraid of. Like Florac, none of my local stores carry Oakley asian fits so I'd have to buy online and chance it. Oh well, the search continues. Florac, yeah, post up how you like the stockholms. Since we can't try anything on, any input is better than nothing.


----------



## Toecutter

Florac said:


> Eastern seems *less in your face* than "Asian"


Nice pun, considering the topic.


----------



## Leo

I haven't tried Dragon's Asian fit yet, but I have tried all of the male Oakley's Asian Fit. They all fit very well. It isn't just padding around the nose, there's more padding on the frame in general. Flat faces affect fit just as much as the lack of a predominant bridge. This is because of the curvature of the frames. Oakley's sunglasses are notorious for having that extreme curve in the frames. Their Asian fit sunglasses have a reduced curvature on the frames to compensate for this.

Flat face does not mean your head isn't round. It is just the structure of the front of your skull. If you look at someone of another race from their profile, you will see the difference in the structure from our faces. The extent to the "flatness" differs of course.

By the way, I just receive my Oakley Splices. My fiancee was going to gift it, but she said nevermind so I kept it.


----------



## sook

Leo said:


> I haven't tried Dragon's Asian fit yet, but I have tried all of the male Oakley's Asian Fit. They all fit very well. It isn't just padding around the nose, there's more padding on the frame in general. Flat faces affect fit just as much as the lack of a predominant bridge. This is because of the curvature of the frames. Oakley's sunglasses are notorious for having that extreme curve in the frames. Their Asian fit sunglasses have a reduced curvature on the frames to compensate for this.
> 
> Flat face does not mean your head isn't round. It is just the structure of the front of your skull. If you look at someone of another race from their profile, you will see the difference in the structure from our faces. The extent to the "flatness" differs of course.
> 
> By the way, I just receive my Oakley Splices. My fiancee was going to gift it, but she said nevermind so I kept it.


Thanks for the info. She's going back up with me on the 16th so I just went ahead and ordered the Oakley Stockholm Asian Fits online. I usually don't like shopping online for things where fit is important, but it seemed like I didn't have a local option.


----------



## Guest

sook said:


> Thats what I was afraid of. Like Florac, none of my local stores carry Oakley asian fits so I'd have to buy online and chance it. Oh well, the search continues. Florac, yeah, post up how you like the stockholms. Since we can't try anything on, any input is better than nothing.


Hey sook, my Oakley's came in this morning. They fit great, especially around the nose(where I had the huge gap before). There is quite a bit of padding on the nose bridge(like really noticeable when I compare them to my boyfriend's regular goggles) but that's what we Asians need right:laugh:. They also fit flush with my Giro G10 so very happy with taking the risk. Another great thing about them(that I personally prefer) is that they are low profile. For me, less is more so these are perfect. The only thing that I don't like so far is that the straps are kind of tight with my helmet on.I've already moved the buckles so they're as wide as possible. Hopefully it'll give a little with time and usage. I'm sure you're girlfriend will like them too!


----------



## sook

Florac said:


> Hey sook, my Oakley's came in this morning. They fit great, especially around the nose(where I had the huge gap before). There is quite a bit of padding on the nose bridge(like really noticeable when I compare them to my boyfriend's regular goggles) but that's what we Asians need right:laugh:. They also fit flush with my Giro G10 so very happy with taking the risk. Another great thing about them(that I personally prefer) is that they are low profile. For me, less is more so these are perfect. The only thing that I don't like so far is that the straps are kind of tight with my helmet on.I've already moved the buckles so they're as wide as possible. Hopefully it'll give a little with time and usage. I'm sure you're girlfriend will like them too!


Thanks for the input. I'm glad to hear they worked out for you especially since your a chick. Ive found buying womens gear alot more frustrating than buying my own. Her stockholms just shipped out today so I hope she has the same good luck as you.


----------



## hpin

Instead of asian fit, how about we just call it the Na'vi fit?


----------



## dharmashred

Also, for the chicks, I like my Von Zipper Chakra's, they were my first and only pair of goggles. Wasn't aware of the Asian fit at the time. They were the only goggles I tried on that I couldn't stick my entire finger up through the bridge! :laugh::laugh:

Yo Leo...I'm a mixed Asian, Chinese/Thai and Spanish...and my face is _still_ flat as hell :laugh:


----------



## Snowfox

How about we just be flat out racist... but in a humorous manner? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04QoA44c23A

I might ask the Asians around campus what they think about the idea... It'd be interesting to see their views, especially if there is a difference between Asian-Americans and FOB's.


----------



## sook

dharmashred said:


> Also, for the chicks, I like my Von Zipper Chakra's, they were my first and only pair of goggles. Wasn't aware of the Asian fit at the time. They were the only goggles I tried on that I couldn't stick my entire finger up through the bridge! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Yo Leo...I'm a mixed Asian, Chinese/Thai and Spanish...and my face is _still_ flat as hell :laugh:


We just got my girl the Oakley Stockholm asian fit goggles. They are comfortable and she digs the lower profile, but the fit is still not perfect, but its still better than the dragon rogue asian fits. Were going tuesday so they're going to have to do. She's chinese in case anyone is keeping track.


----------



## Guest

sook said:


> We just got my girl the Oakley Stockholm asian fit goggles. They are comfortable and she digs the lower profile, but the fit is still not perfect, but its still better than the dragon rogue asian fits. Were going tuesday so they're going to have to do. She's chinese in case anyone is keeping track.


Hey Sook,
I'm curious what issues she's having with the fit? I took mine out the other day and ended up fiddling with them alot. I'm trying to decide if it's the fit of them that made me do that or the fact that I've never worn goggles before(it REALLY threw me off when I couldn't see my feet with them on). As an advanced beginner/intermediate boarder(after being out 8 days total in a month!), I think I've developed the bad habit of checking on my edge(esp. heel to toe turns) and looking down at my board so not being able to see my feet made me really have to rely on the feel of the board. I kept adjusting mine so they sat quite low on my nose so that I could maybe catch a glimpse of my feet. Anyways, just curious to hear her issues with them.


----------



## sook

Florac said:


> Hey Sook,
> I'm curious what issues she's having with the fit? I took mine out the other day and ended up fiddling with them alot. I'm trying to decide if it's the fit of them that made me do that or the fact that I've never worn goggles before(it REALLY threw me off when I couldn't see my feet with them on). As an advanced beginner/intermediate boarder(after being out 8 days total in a month!), I think I've developed the bad habit of checking on my edge(esp. heel to toe turns) and looking down at my board so not being able to see my feet made me really have to rely on the feel of the board. I kept adjusting mine so they sat quite low on my nose so that I could maybe catch a glimpse of my feet. Anyways, just curious to hear her issues with them.


Well, she hasn't ridden with them yet, but there is still a slight gap between the bridge of her nose and the padding. Not as bad as before, but still there. She can form fit them to her face if she tightens the shit out of the strap, but I doubt she'd be comfortable wearing them like that all day. As for the goggles riding up, we'll see next tuesday. I'll post back wed.


----------



## Leo

Florac said:


> Hey Sook,
> I'm curious what issues she's having with the fit? I took mine out the other day and ended up fiddling with them alot. I'm trying to decide if it's the fit of them that made me do that or the fact that I've never worn goggles before(it REALLY threw me off when I couldn't see my feet with them on). As an advanced beginner/intermediate boarder(after being out 8 days total in a month!), I think I've developed the bad habit of checking on my edge(esp. heel to toe turns) and looking down at my board so not being able to see my feet made me really have to rely on the feel of the board. I kept adjusting mine so they sat quite low on my nose so that I could maybe catch a glimpse of my feet. Anyways, just curious to hear her issues with them.


Oh, this is definitely something you have to get adjusted to. Not seeing your feet is a common problem with 99% of the goggles out there. However, it forces you to concentrate purely on the trail instead of your feet which will make your riding much better. I had this exact problem when I first started wearing goggles. I have since become very used to not seeing my feet and my riding is much better. I won't lie, you will probably fall quite a bit too. I hope you are wearing a helmet. If not, that is another thing you'll have to get used to. Actually, a helmet only felt weird for me before I actually rode with it. I forgot I had it on while riding and now I never ride without it.

Looking at your board and feet while you ride is bad practice. The goggles will definitely correct this issue. You'll also be happy you have goggles on in situations like snow days or the times you wipe out on your heel edge causing you to spray yourself with snow.

Stick it out!

Sook: If you get your girl a helmet, it might solve the gap problem. The thing I love about using my goggles over my helmet is that I can get a better fit. I can tighten the straps all I want on my helmet and never be uncomfortable.

I'm glad you guys like the Stockholms.


----------



## sook

Leo said:


> Sook: If you get your girl a helmet, it might solve the gap problem. The thing I love about using my goggles over my helmet is that I can get a better fit. I can tighten the straps all I want on my helmet and never be uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm glad you guys like the Stockholms.


good point. I tried to sell her on a helmet, but she doesn't see the need until she starts picking up some speed. She's at the point where she is in control of her board, but still afraid to really move. I'll bring that up, thanks leo


----------



## Leo

sook said:


> good point. I tried to sell her on a helmet, but she doesn't see the need until she starts picking up some speed. She's at the point where she is in control of her board, but still afraid to really move. I'll bring that up, thanks leo


If it makes her feel better, tell her it took me 3 years to convince my fiancee's sister to use a helmet. I got a job that gives me discounts so she finally bit. Got her the Smith Intrigue helmet. She swore that she wouldn't like it because it felt weird just trying it on. After she actually rode with one on, she changed her mind quickly. She now wears it every time no matter the type of run she is doing. Same story for getting her to wear goggles :laugh:

The Intrigue is a women specific helmet and is pretty darn light. You can also check out the Smith Maze which is their lightest helmet. She has to actually ride with though. I was also uncomfortable with just wearing a helmet around the shop, but I didn't even notice it after I took a run on it. You're paying too much attention to other stuff while riding to notice the helmet.

The helmet already saved my ass this season. I wasn't even going fast. Just caught a toe edge on ice and went flying face first into the snow. The top of the helmet took most of the impact saving the rest of my face from serious damage. I walked away with a bit lip and bruised ego. It would have been really bad if I didn't have that thing on. Oh, and the sister saw my fall which convinced her further to never snowboard without one lol.


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> Oh, this is definitely something you have to get adjusted to. Not seeing your feet is a common problem with 99% of the goggles out there. However, it forces you to concentrate purely on the trail instead of your feet which will make your riding much better. I had this exact problem when I first started wearing goggles. I have since become very used to not seeing my feet and my riding is much better. I won't lie, you will probably fall quite a bit too. I hope you are wearing a helmet. If not, that is another thing you'll have to get used to. Actually, a helmet only felt weird for me before I actually rode with it. I forgot I had it on while riding and now I never ride without it.
> 
> Looking at your board and feet while you ride is bad practice. The goggles will definitely correct this issue. You'll also be happy you have goggles on in situations like snow days or the times you wipe out on your heel edge causing you to spray yourself with snow.


I actually bought a helmet before anything else(including my board and boots) because I had a scary fall on the back of my head on a patch of ice my first day out ever(I took one of those "Discovery Lessons" at my local hill). I ended up blacking out for a second and it scared the shit out of me. I immediately went out and bought the Giro G10(soooo warm and comfortable). I would NEVER ride without one, the risks aren't worth it. 

I really hope I do better this weekend in the mountains with the goggles. When I went on Monday, I fell sooooo hard on both knees doing my heel to toe turn(damn edge that I couldn't see) that I almost starting crying. Now I have baseball sized bruises on both knees. I totally blame this fall on the goggles. Like you said though, at least it'll force me to break my bad habit(which I didn't even realize I had until I put the goggles on).


----------



## sook

It took a concussion 5 years back to convince me to wear a helmet. Even knowing that story, I still can't win her over. Maybe tuesday, I'll take a dive and see if that turns the discussion around.


----------



## Toecutter

I got to try out my Oakley A-Frame Asian fit goggles for the first time today and I've _finally_ seen how well a goggle can fit. Hooray!


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> I got to try out my Oakley A-Frame Asian fit goggles for the first time today and I've _finally_ seen how well a goggle can fit. Hooray!


LoL! This was my exact feeling when I discovered their Asian Fit line. I was like...

"FUCKING FINALLY! A goggle that fucking fits my fucking face!"

I said those exact words in front of the Oakley rep.


----------



## cheex

*fit with smith helmets?*

wow this whole time i thought i was the only one who had to constantly push my goggles up to keep it from sliding down my face. i had no idea there were asian fit goggles. definitely interested in picking up a pair of the dragon maces. i just got a smith variant helmet. anyone know how dragons typically fit with smith helmets? or the variant in particular?


----------



## bluetroll

love my asian fit crowbars.... oakley ftw!


----------



## mysterl33

are there any "cheap" asian fit goggles?? the oakley ones are fairly expensive =[ I was just going to get ashbury kaleidoscope since its $56 with extra lens until i found out about asian fit goggles... if there are any "cheap" something under $70 but look nice let me know haha


----------



## Magnum626

I think I'm gonna sell mine. The FOV is too small for my big head. My nose fits fine but my big noggin won't let my eyes see enough.

PM me and I'll try and get some pics for ya. No scratches but no box either. Just tried it for fitting. Quick pic and upload from iphone.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

mysterl33 said:


> are there any "cheap" asian fit goggles?? the oakley ones are fairly expensive =[ I was just going to get ashbury kaleidoscope since its $56 with extra lens until i found out about asian fit goggles... if there are any "cheap" something under $70 but look nice let me know haha


dragon mace 

i have a pair for sale. pm me


----------



## Hoons

I need to upgrade my goggles from crappy smith optics. Where can I find some asian fit goggles cheap?


----------



## jegnorge

hmmm, im asian and the oakley a frame (white verson lol) fits me just fine.


----------



## jyuen

they call it asian fit because its easier to say than

people with flat faces of oriental descent with who lack a pronounced nose bridge fit


----------



## Snowfox

So far most of the Asians that I've talked to at WashU who board don't seem to have any problems with goggles fitting...

One of my friends borrowed my pair and she didn't have any complaints... :dunno:


----------



## Magnum626

Magnum626 said:


> I think I'm gonna sell mine. The FOV is too small for my big head. My nose fits fine but my big noggin won't let my eyes see enough.
> 
> PM me and I'll try and get some pics for ya. No scratches but no box either. Just tried it for fitting. Quick pic and upload from iphone.


Anyone want this one? PM me and make an offer.


----------



## Guest

Hey Magnum, i sent you a PM asking for details about your goggles. im interested. thanks


----------



## Guest

Yep, TripleSol8 won.


----------



## mysterl33

So I took a gamble and ordered Anon Figment. They fit me fine although the too of the goggle sits a little on my eye brows haha overall pretty happy with them since they were only $45.


----------



## walklikeaduck

Can't we all just get along? lol...


----------



## Guest

*Anon Majestic?*

I would like to clear one little thing up (for some neutrality!). MOST, not all, Asians basically have no bridge ergo flat face; I believe that is what they're pronouncing as asian fit. Also also alsoooo, I think they named it asian fit just to be succinct; think of it this way, being able to add the type of goggle to the name, asian fit, of the goggle is obvious. If they were to the name of the goggle as (company name) blahblah small nose people... it's a very unattractive name... I don't believe it's targeted directly at asians but I do understand why people would think this way.
(Please don't argue me on this ): It's only an opinion and I really hate internet fights)


OKAY SO I NEED HELP! 
(haha)
I, myself, am asian and I need help choosing goggles. I wish I could get Oakley Asian Fit but to be honest it's too expensive (cost almost as much as freaking board, which I think is screwed up) PLUSSSS I think it's screwed up that "Asian fit" is more expensive than most of the Oakley line... 

I do have a small nose.. A few years ago I bought Smith Electra goggles (this was when I was naive). I didn't realize that it was "people with bridges" specific. I tried them on and they do not fit ): I can fit like 2-3 fingers in the gap.

I was thinking about getting Anon Majestic or Spy Bias (leaning more towards Anon Majestic) but I don't want to order them and then have to return them because they don't fit; I am too lazy for that. If anyone can shed light on my dilemma I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## walklikeaduck

Get a nose job...


----------



## Guest

walklikeaduck said:


> Get a nose job...


Funny, literally, I was thinking how easy my life would be if I just got a nose job.


----------



## Toecutter

Does anyone make a goggle for people of a certain ethnic descent known for having large noses? What would they call it?


----------



## walklikeaduck

Sundays said:


> Funny, literally, I was thinking how easy my life would be if I just got a nose job.


yeah, glasses, sunglasses (you could finally wear those wayfarers you've been saving), and goggles would fit you...


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> Does anyone make a goggle for people of a certain ethnic descent known for having large noses? What would they call it?


Jewish fit.

Question is, are you offended by people calling you what you actually are (I know you aren't Jewish, I am just using an example)? No slur here. Plain and simple Jewish. Same as Asian.

Call it Yellow Fit, Ch**k Fit, G**k Fit, then we'll talk about offensive.

By the way, bigger noses wouldn't have much problem finding goggles that fit. In fact, they'll probably fit way better with 0 gap in the nose area.

Jewish is a religion anyway. Would have to be more specific like German Fit or Austrian Fit.

That is of course if you're even talking about Jewish people. Which I think you are


----------



## walklikeaduck

Leo said:


> Jewish fit.
> 
> Question is, are you offended by people calling you what you actually are (I know you aren't Jewish, I am just using an example)? No slur here. Plain and simple Jewish. Same as Asian.
> 
> Call it Yellow Fit, Ch**k Fit, G**k Fit, then we'll talk about offensive.
> 
> By the way, bigger noses wouldn't have much problem finding goggles that fit. In fact, they'll probably fit way better with 0 gap in the nose area.
> 
> Jewish is a religion anyway. Would have to be more specific like German Fit or Austrian Fit.
> 
> That is of course if you're even talking about Jewish people. Which I think you are


How about aryan fit?


----------



## Leo

walklikeaduck said:


> How about aryan fit?


Was that an attempt at humor? Failed in my opinion.

Aryan = concept

It is not a race


----------



## Guest

*hi*

Apparently they just released their own AF versions of the Rogue and Mace last season iirc. Both offer optically correct spherical lenses, wide peripheral views, and articulated (hinged) straps to fit comfortably with helmets. Here are a couple pics for reference.

Online Shoes


----------



## Leo

ellenburstyn said:


> Apparently they just released their own AF versions of the Rogue and Mace last season iirc. Both offer optically correct spherical lenses, wide peripheral views, and articulated (hinged) straps to fit comfortably with helmets. Here are a couple pics for reference.
> 
> Online Shoes


What a failed attempt at spam. Online shoes??? Really?


----------



## Toecutter

Leo said:


> Was that an attempt at humor? Failed in my opinion.
> 
> Aryan = concept
> 
> It is not a race


I thought it was funny. Not ROTFLMAO funny, but maybe LOL funny.


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> I thought it was funny. Not ROTFLMAO funny, but maybe LOL funny.


Yours was better. His was just plain stupid.


----------



## Toecutter

Leo said:


> Yours was better. His was just plain stupid.


Okay, maybe CQTM (chuckling quietly to myself) funny?


----------



## Leo

Toecutter said:


> Okay, maybe CQTM (chuckling quietly to myself) funny?


I'm going to go take a shit now...


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> I love Dragon goggles.


+1 for sure.


----------



## walklikeaduck

Leo said:


> Yours was better. His was just plain stupid.


I think you're a PC tool...lighten up...


----------



## Leo

walklikeaduck said:


> I think you're a PC tool...lighten up...


You're calling me a tool and to lighten up? Yet, you are the one that was offended enough to call me names when all I said was that your joke was stupid. I didn't call you stupid, just the joke.

Lighten up you silly Billy.


----------



## Guest

walklikeaduck said:


> I think you're a PC tool...lighten up...


Wait a second, how do you figure you have the right to call him a tool when you told me to get a nose job?


----------



## walklikeaduck

*Haha*

Damn, everyone just chill...I guess sarcasm does not translate well on the internet...humorless snowboarders...you make me laugh...


----------



## Guest

walklikeaduck said:


> Damn, everyone just chill...I guess sarcasm does not translate well on the internet...humorless snowboarders...you make me laugh...



Don't take any of this the wrong way - we've already established the fact that sarcasm & jokes sometimes aren't apparent online.
I was using sarcasm you were (I'm pretty sure) being serious.
and no it does not translate well this is a perfect example


----------



## walklikeaduck

shut up...god i can't believe you people are still harping over this...get a life...


----------



## Guest

walklikeaduck said:


> shut up...god i can't believe you people are still harping over this...get a life...


You do realize you're also replying/contributing to this thread (as much as anyone else here) right so technically if I or anyone else here needs a life you, also, need a life.

Please take note that you don't know any of us outside of this thread and what we do. So even if you weren't contributing to this whole thing you'd be judging people you don't know. 


--->

I really don't like arguing on the internet so this is my last post to you unless you have something productive to say other than "get a life." 
Otherwise, goodbye.


----------



## Leo

Ding ding ding! Sunday wins by TKO! :laugh:

Back on topic, I really dig the Dragon Maces. I'm curious as to how the Asian Fit fits. I hear they are good though.

Dragon goggles are unisex by the way. I always thought the Rogues look feminine.


----------

